# Hi from a medical guy



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys and gals

I have just joined the forums. I work for a large medical practice in the South Wales area. We speciaise in looking after bodybuilders and sportspeoples' health. We have clients from all over the country and are unique in that all of our advice and examinations are carried out CONFIDENTIALLY and by experienced GP's.

We are happy to assist with any queries that you may have. Send me a private message and I will endeavour to contact you back within 24 hours.

Not much else to say folks. If you have aquestion, ask away.

Stay safe and strong!

David


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the board. :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome aboard...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm bro


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello there Bentlymiller! Good to see you here.

Where about in south wales are you based? What is the nature of the services that you offer - NHS GPs with an interest in bodybuilding, or private medical services. If the latter, what sort of services do you do eg( bloodworks )?

Thanks very much,

J


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

So basically a service list & price breakdown. Unless you are doing this out of the goodness of your heart :thumb:

Pardon my ignorance - welcome :beer:


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi Josh

We have a private side to the business where we offer CONFIDENTIAL non-judgemental testing of blood, testosterone levels etc. Please drop me a private message and I will tell you in detail what we are able to do for the bodybuilding community. Its exciting and we know that we are helping many guys. We currently have about 220 bodybuilders that use our services.

I look forward to recieving a PM from you mate. We are based in Aberdare, Swansea, Newport and Bristol.

David


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry Chief but I don't think you can use the PM system..?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Quincy


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Ah cheers guys no worries. You can also contact me at my hotmail account and I can then give you fuller details if so required. it is [email protected]

I look forward to helping you with testing, medical concerns etc and also contributing my share to the forums.

Hope to hear from you soon.

David


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to UKM, the service you provide sounds very useful.

I my be after some advice about a damaged muscle that requires some surgery and if you could help, I'll have to check out how far your nearest practise to me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so what do these test consist of? what is the cost?

welcome to the board


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board. Expect to be inundated with requests.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

tell me more im up for some test aberdare is like 20mins for me

pm me

please


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just to clarify.

You ARENT selling gear? Just to stop you being flooded with such requests.



Id be interested in the Bristol one as I live there.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys

We offer lots of different medical services and advice. Specific to bodybuilders, our most popular services are split into two seperate and distinct packages, namely Silver and Gold. They include the following:

Face to face consultation with one of our Gp's

Full systems based clinical examination including Cardio-respiratory, musculoskeletal, abdominal and neurological examinations.

Electrocardiogram (Electrical Heart Test)

Full Prostrate examination

Urine Tests - Give basic assessment of kidney function.

Blood Tests

Full blood count - to check if you are anaemic

Electrolytes - to check for salt imbalances

Glomerular Filtration rate - To check for kidney function (This is a more sensitive test of kidney function then the urine dipstick test)

Liver function tests - These assess the livers response to toxins

Endocrine profile - Including Testosterone

Full face to face follow-up to discuss findings of reports and advice on treatment should any health problems come to light.

We also offer general and specialist health advice on all areas of concern including Acne, Sexual health etc.

Sorry this post is a bit long guys but we are very passionate about helping keep you safe, well and fit for battle. Our business depends on your coming back to us and reccommending us to your friends.

Until my PM system is operable, do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected]

Finally Mr Forum Moderator, can you please let me have a contact email for you or alternatively, can you email me as I need to discuss something with you.

Kind Regards Peeps!

David


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Excellent point Tinytom. We are an established GP Practice and we DO NOT SUPPLY OR PROCURE GEAR!. Thanks for asking me to point that out so early in the proceedings.

David


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashame you dont have one near Manchester you would get a lot of business


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome, sounds like a good service you offer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is what i get completed at my Doc's apart from the face to face as she does not fully understand gear.....

what is the cost of the gold package?

by full prostate exam is this the type only bristol boys will enjoy:thumb:



bentleymiller said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We offer lots of different medical services and advice. Specific to bodybuilders, our most popular services are split into two seperate and distinct packages, namely Silver and Gold. They include the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

PS Carb, whatever do you mean about Bristol boys and the Prostrate examination??? haha.

Costs are variable and are available by private message. You can imagine, many GP's have patients who are users of performance enhancing substances but few understand the true effects upon performance and the body etc. Also, many of our bodybuilders use our confidential services as they do not want to discuss such matters with their own GP's for fear of what is recorded against their medical notes etc.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bentleymiller said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We offer lots of different medical services and advice. Specific to bodybuilders, our most popular services are split into two separate and distinct packages, namely Silver and Gold. They include the following:
> 
> ...


David - I would not worry in the slightest about making long posts. The service you offer seems to be very useful and beneficial to bodybuilders. Too many people IMHO fail to get sufficient tests done, and anything to open up access to people, especially where they can do so in confidence should be strongly applauded.

Although you did not mention it in your post, I presume you do lipid panels too.

All the best,

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bentleymiller said:


> PS Carb, whatever do you mean about Bristol boys and the Prostrate examination??? haha.
> 
> Costs are variable and are available by private message. You can imagine, many GP's have patients who are users of performance enhancing substances but few understand the true effects upon performance and the body etc. Also, many of our bodybuilders use our confidential services as they do not want to discuss such matters with their own GP's for fear of what is recorded against their medical notes etc.


could not agree more, i am lucky that i ahve a Doc that does all this for me with no judging others are not so lucky


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hello J

In answer to your question fella yes we do Lipid Profiles as standard as these are vitally important and a good early warning system. As soon as I have been a member for a month I am told that I can then have access to the PM system and I am then able to discuss individual cases with anyone who has a query.

Thanks also for putting my mind at ease in relation to long posts. I have followed bosybuilding forums for many years and the amount of nonsense I see never fails to amaze me. I wanted to ensure that the posts I make are factual and to the point. After all, we are all busy peeps.

Speak soon.

David


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome B.M

It will be good to have some sound advice:thumb:


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Thasnks for the very warm welcome so far guys. We are delighted with the responses so far and cannot wait to revieve your private messages. As I said earlier, please dont hesitate to contact me personally in the meantime at [email protected]

Stay Strong!

David


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bentley one thing I will say is that technically you should be paying for this type of advertising.

Strictly speaking you should contact Lorian to have say a sponsored thread or something?


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

TinyTom

Thanks for putting us right on this. We were going to offer as much free advice as we could but I think you are right with your point. I will find out Lorians contact details and see how much it costs to sponsor a thread as you suggest and we can then limit our advice to paid advice. Do you think this would be better? Thanks again for the tip off mate. It is appreciated. Please put it down to us being new to the forum and wont happen again. Sorry if any upset has been caused.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

bentleymiller said:


> TinyTom
> 
> Thanks for putting us right on this. We were going to offer as much free advice as we could but I think you are right with your point. I will find out Lorians contact details and see how much it costs to sponsor a thread as you suggest and we can then limit our advice to paid advice. Do you think this would be better?


First off, sounds like you offer a great sevice mate.

Second, I don't know if it's just me, but your above post came across a bit sarcy?

Also, why would you charge people for advice? The sponsor fee would be to cover the advertisment your company is getting on this site. Just like every other company has to pay that advertises here. They don't charge members on a pay per answer basis on nutritional advice etc as far as i'm aware...


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi Sylar

The aforementioned post was not sarky and neither was it intended to be. As stated earlier, we are new to the forums and Tinytom very kindly pointed us in the right direction towards Lorian. I have now emailed Lorian.

To clarify the free advice bit. We are a private GP Practice who offer Confidential medical advice and testing for a fee. That is indisputable. The free advice that we can give on here is for general medical queries such as "I have hurt my shoulder during a heavy delt session and now cannot lift my arms above my head etc" we would be happy to provide advice via the boards and private messages totally free to ALL members whether they are one of our many clients or not.

I hope this clears things up mate and assure you once again, we are wiling to help everybody who needs help on here.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

bentleymiller said:


> Hi Sylar
> 
> The aforementioned post was not sarky and neither was it intended to be. As stated earlier, we are new to the forums and Tinytom very kindly pointed us in the right direction towards Lorian. I have now emailed Lorian.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks mate. I hope you do become a board sponsor, i'm sure allot of guys here will benefit from your services and advice. Apologies if I got the wrong end of the stick from your below comment:



bentleymiller said:


> We were going to offer as much free advice as we could but I think you are right with your point. I will find out Lorians contact details and see how much it costs to sponsor a thread as you suggest and we can then limit our advice to paid advice..


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

No worries Sylar mate. We will do whatever we can to help. I am absolutely certain that we will add a great deal of value to the boards and its members. Could you kindly drop me an email please. I do not have Privte messages just yet.

Thanks again Sylar.

David


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to the board. Personally i think what your offering can only be of benefit to the forum members due to the medical knowledge and no doubt the experiences you have learned from the clinic. And where perhaps a more indepth examination is required, it gives members a point of contact in the least as this service is not always available. Further more, as has already been stated, many may turn a blind eye to some issue rather than go to their GP


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi Brabus

Thanks very much for your supportive comments mate. They are appreciated.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I hope you do stick around because the benefit of what you're offering will be of great help to board members.

I'd use the service for sure twice a year to check everything is correct.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's just nice to see a GP service that won't automatically go "steroids are baaaaad m'kay?"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been speaking to bentleymiller via email over the last few days and i have to agree with Tom this is something bodybuilders need to make sure they are not causing harm whilst using steroids, as many know i do get bloods checked and an ECG performed by my own doc but she does not understand steroids at all.

i will be using this service in the coming months as long as the service lives up to my expectaions i will continue to use it at least twice a year....



Tinytom said:


> I hope you do stick around because the benefit of what you're offering will be of great help to board members.
> 
> I'd use the service for sure twice a year to check everything is correct.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Shame you are not near me!


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hiya Goose

We are happy to travel to anywhere in the UK providing that there is a) Sufficient demand and B) a hospital pathology lab for us to send the samples to be tested.

David


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are you setting up in london anywhere?


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Re: Hi from a medical guy

Hi BigDom

If there is sufficient demand in the London area we are thinking of putting on a clinic maybe one weekend a month until it builds up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

are you setting up in london anywhere?

__________________

Current Stats: ........................ Lifts (PB):

6ft1 ..........................bench = 140kg

110kg = 243lb ...........................squat = 170kg

bf = 11% (calipers)........................deadlift = 0kg

updated 14th April 2009 12:48pm


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Wlcome to UKM. I'm not doubting ou at all, but if the service is how you've described it and at a price that is acessable I'm sure you will see a decent uptake.

There is a Drugs in Sport Clinic weekly near where I live which offers support and I believe limited testing, but I'd be far more willing to visit a private practice which understands our needs and motivations.

Good luck with things and I hope to we get to see you up north near newcastle.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Thanks very much hoggig. The good luck messages we have recieved from all parts of the country via this board have been absolutely fantastic. If we were guaranteed to get a regular amount of work it would certainly pay our clinicians to travel and hold a clinic at some local consulting rooms.

When my Private message system kicks in I will drop you a message. Meantime, please dont hesitate to contact me directly at [email protected] or 07971 230 66


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to the board and best of luck mate, sure many Mancunians would be interested in your services if you were ever up this way.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im sure london would have a high demand. as much as any big city e.g. manchester etc


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pagie said:


> Welcome to the board and best of luck mate, sure many Mancunians would be interested in your services if you were ever up this way.


Yes mate, would be alot of interest up this way i bet, me for 1. Be nice to actually talk to someone who you feel comfortable chatting and understands us


----------

